# A possible Suggestion



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

My mother use to get ocassional bouts of bad constipation.She did NOT have IBS at all.To relieve her constipation she would eat a small bag of "Cherries".The Red Washington BINGS.Or the Yellow Washington RAINIERS.This worked Fantastic for Her. And within afew hours she was able to have a movement.Has anyone tried Cherries ? This just might help you .


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I've been buying cherries for a couple of weeks now cause they're in season and wonderful and yes, they do help with constipation.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Excellent new Tiss. My mother (now deceased) use to swear by the use of Cherries to relieve her constipation.I love Cherries , when they are in Season here in Washington State.Usually June thru July.Give this a try you guy's , I really think it will be benefical at helping this problem.


----------



## Genie75 (Jun 22, 2009)

I find that Black Cherry Juice helps. I have a ton of it at home. Was worried it might make my bowel dependent on it. Anyone know?


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

Love cherries. They have always been a natural laxative for me. Makes me sad when the summer ends, and I can no longer buy them fresh. You might want to try another remedy that I have found somewhat helpful: 3 tablespoons of applesauce, 3 tablespoons of prune juice, and 3 tablespoons of All Bran cereal mixed together. It's quite tasty.


----------



## apdelga (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi!How where you able to determine what you could and couldn't eat? I need help with that, thank you in advance!I have IBS-C (altough the Dr wants me to undergo a clonoscopy and endoscopy now just to make sure again since I had another gaestro 10 years ago)Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There shouldn't be any dependency issues with cherries.They are on the list of fruits that have sorbitol in them and that is an osmotic laxative and those are typically very safe.The only issue would be if you tend to get a lot of gas from sorbitol containing fruits they might be bothersome more than they are helpful.Other fruits that have sorbitol include plums/prunes (those old wives and their tales are right.







), apples, pears, peaches and apricots. Pear nectar or apple juice sometimes will get people going as well.I think the advantage to cherries is somehow it seems easy for me to eat quite a lot of them, where after one apple I am done with apples. I could eat cherries all day long.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have gotten totally hooked in Bing Cherries this year. I eat a big bowl of them every night. The biggest plus is that I am having the most 'normal' bms I've ever had. I hate to see them go out of season! I'm going to try dried ones to see if they work as well. The dried ones are very expensive though.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

My sisters husband was a Fruit Rancher here in Washington State.They would take 25 pound cases of the Bings and Rainiers and Freeze them for use all thru the year.They are just as good frozen as they are fresh picked off the tree.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

I didn't realize cherries could be frozen. Is there any preparation needed before freezing?


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

They Wipe them off with a towel to remove dust.Do NOT Rinse them.Cherrys spoil fast when wet.Once wiped off , freeze in the Large Zip Lock Freezer bags.This is another way Grocery stores get cherrys in odd times of the year , they have been frozen and allowed to thaw slow.Same with things like apples.Your basically sending them into a COLD Storage situation.When you want to enjoy some , take them out and put them into your collander and let them thaw naturally.Don't run water on them , they'll go to mush.This comes from years of having Fruit Ranchers in the family and their expertise knowledge of their products.I always load up on cherrys in the spring and freeze them and have enjoyed them in December.Yummy good*


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Thank you Glenda! I am going to have to go by a bunch of bags before they are gone and freeze them.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Tiss , By all means , Load up on a huge Cherry supply.Just wipe them off very well , and be sure not to get them wet , they will spoil fast if that takes place.I have done this for decades , and it's great to have big fat plump sweet cherrys in December and January.Do you have access to the Red Bing Cherrys and Yellow Rainier Cherrys from Washington State ?These 2 perticular cherrys are extra sweet and juicy and hold all the juice in upon winter freezing.That is Why you don't get them wet , that is like injecting them with a double dose of juice and they rot within 24 to 36 hours.Freeze , and enjoy yourself at Christmas.


----------

